# Jax



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

I recently made a thread for help with my new dog and what breed he might be and i got lots of help so i thought id keep you updated. this is Jax (still unsure of the full breed) but hes a staff cross, he was adopted today and he's making the most of his nice new warm bed


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww, lovely pup, and welcome to the forum x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a gorgeous pup :001_wub: i had a dog called jax so love his name


----------



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Aw thanks  there will be more pictures coming soon he's just settling in


----------



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

In his big bed. Hoping to take an 'after' picture when he's big enough to fill it haha. Unfortunately he's been quite sick, not eating and now he's on a lot of medicine  should be in full health soon enough.


----------



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jax 3 days ago


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

jk7 said:


> In his big bed. Hoping to take an 'after' picture when he's big enough to fill it haha. Unfortunately he's been quite sick, not eating and now he's on a lot of medicine  should be in full health soon enough.


Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Aw thanks. He is actually, he's been quite playful today and ate most of his meals so im happy about that.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

He's beautiful....long and happy life..:thumbup1:


----------



## jk7 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jax is getting a lot bigger now, finished all his antibiotics, had his needles and has started going on walks  he's filling out quite a bit too which I'm happy about as you can see. And I think he's starting to look more and more like a staffy


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

What a sweetheart, I love his eyebrows! Pleased he's all better


----------

